# My 15 gallon planted tank video journal !



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone! 
I made a page tonight where I can put all My videos of My fish tanks, plants, fish, DIY stuff and anything related to My aquarium  I cant seem to get good photos cause My fish move around too much lol so its easier to video them  Videos were taken with My phone so hopefully theyll look ok...Ill add more soon....
www.youtube.com/user/MsGuppyLove 
Hope you all like! 
*GuppyLove*


----------

